# Do you think you'll get a boyfriend/girlfriend in 2016?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Yes or no?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I highly doubt it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Highly doubt it too. Probably in a few years time. For now, I can't see myself being with anyone. Kind of sour about romance lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I think I will, at least I hope I will.


----------



## Junny (Dec 7, 2015)

Quite unsure, maybe, maybe not. Either way it doesn't phase me much, I'm satisfied with life and a relationship would just be a bonus. When you appreciate life you don't expect much from it.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

If not this year, it will be next year.

I won't let myself reach 23. And if I do, then at least I knew I gave it my all.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nope higher chance at winning the lotto then getting a girlfriend mind you winning the lottery would be better for me then a girlfriend right now


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I liek pizza.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

0.0% chance of it happening...there are exactly 20 single women of reasonable age in the United States currently. Certainly none around my area. So realistically, I WOULD have a much much better shot at winning the lottery than randomly bumping into one of the 20 single chicks. There could be a 0.1% chance of going on a date, but 0.0% chance it goes long enough to where I could call someone a 'g/f' (though I have no clue how that works anyways). It is their loss though, as I'm pretty awesome...albeit boring. Game of Thrones starts next week though and I'm still catching up on some other shows on Netflix, so don't REALLY have the time for that crap anyways.


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

I have a larger probability that I will get a girlfriend this year than I had last year, though saying that, the probability is still extremely low.


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

No. I work in the afternoons and almost all the men I meet work in the morning, I doubt they'd like to be with someone they only see on weekends. :blank


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL :haha


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No and don't really care


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

You're funny.


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Not for me I'm too ugly...BUT I like pomemanz though, LOL!


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

.......


----------



## AsukaHana (Apr 17, 2016)

I could only hope


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

It'll be a cold day in hell before such a thing happened. Either that or the mercy of a miracle. Even then, I'll probably just be played by fate and have the relationship end in disaster and/or end up finding out it was by someone who was toying with me the entire time.


----------



## Dark Jewel (Jul 18, 2014)

Absolutely not. I'm foreveralone.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

AsukaHana said:


> I could only hope


My life in 4 words.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Me getting a boyfriend implies that some guy would actually like me/be attracted to me enough to be my boyfriend.

Seeing as not one guy has shown anywhere near that sort of interest in my entire life, the answer is *no, of course I won't be getting a boyfriend*. Not in 2016 or any other year.


----------



## heher11 (Apr 17, 2016)

Not a chance...


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Damn I came so close...

I get closer every year.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

unless something crazy and unexpected out of the blue happens? otherwise I can't see it happening, I don't think my life is setup in a way where the opportunities could present themselves right now.


----------



## NewHabits (Oct 26, 2015)

Tough one, but I voted 'yes'. I come closer each year and this year I date around 2-3 women per week. I won't put my foot off the pedal until I reach my goal.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I wouldn't have thought so.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

No, just like every other year.


----------



## PathologicalSigher (Mar 22, 2015)

I take a bit of comfort in the thought that perhaps there's a different version of me living in a parallel universe who has managed to score a girlfriend.

Though I imagine that that other version of me must be quite different from the me living in this universe.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I think nothing.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No, and I don't give a ****.

There's too much going on in my life right now and it would be hard to make myself emotional available to someone else.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

xxDark Horse said:


> Yes or no?


My answer -


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

xxDark Horse said:


> If not this year, it will be next year.
> 
> I won't let myself reach 23. And if I do, then at least I knew I gave it my all.


You do realize you have the rest of your 20s to find one, too. ??

It's 4 months into the year, maybe I can find one but if I don't, that's totally ok.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Prolly not.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

don't even know how that'd happen.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'm going to be optimistic. I think I can but I need to get out of my comfort zone and interact with women more. I did a good job this Saturday but I messed up by not asking for her number.

I won't let that happen again.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

everyone must be perfect


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I've just seen a flying pig pass by, outside of my window… 

It doesn't matter what effort I make (and those efforts increased this year, just to prove my point), the fact is that I'm a quieter, shy male. I'm simply not destined to get anywhere as I'm not outgoing. I’m not egotistical. I don't act like an ar**hole and I’m not loud or over-confident. All traits, sadly, is what seems to guarantee men success these days…

Going out more (which is what I'm doing at the moment) isn't working. I'm still being ignored, joked about or talked to in a condescending manner. Online dating is proving to be fruitless also. As has been slightly changing my hairstyle, loosing some weight, changing almost my entire wardrobe over the last eighteen months. I'm more out of my shell than I ever have been and still, nothing works. Why? Refer to the above paragraph. 

The sad truth is what I've already said before. As I've never actually been with anyone, ever, I don't think I could actually now adapt to a proper relationship. I'm over 30 and at that age, it's incredibly difficult to change your character. 

It's probably for the best that I remain a lifelong single man.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Batcat said:


> I have more chance of getting hit by a flying crocodile


COMING [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@1


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No and that's ok for me.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm more concerned if I should buy my next set of socks from Target or Walmart.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Of course not, I don't see the point in continuing to try or continuing to hold out hope.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

nope lmao

maybe next year though, when i start uni.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Haven't met anyone I hate enough to bother ruining their life with a relationship.


----------



## bubblies (Mar 29, 2016)

Oh God, I don't need another person to bother with my problems.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MsVaslovik (Apr 17, 2016)

Being asexual I don't want anyone in that way ever. One good friend would be nice though.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol....


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

No :'(

I kind of wasted my teenage years and 20 years old by not going to college where I probably could have met someone. There's just not a lot of opportunities for me to meet girls my own age and it's hard for me to simply walk up to some random girl and start talking to her. 

And the opportunities I do get, I mess them up. I was very shy in high school, there were some girls who liked me but since I really had no idea what the **** I was doing, they never developed into anything. I can't take rejection very well either, I won't express it and be like you suck! But I definitely feel really really bad for a week, it damages my already crappy self-worth, it makes you feel like you're not good enough. And if I really liked you, it could take months to recover. 

Plus now that i'm a little older, I kind of lost my cute boyish face. Now I look like a grown man on a little kids body. My skin has definitely aged lol. I'm still getting used to it. I think it's safe to say i'm ugly af


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

no way


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

Nope. The chances of that are extremely slim.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe. Got a prospect I'm unsure of. I'll give it 50-50 odds.



Hayman said:


> The sad truth is what I've already said before. As I've never actually been with anyone, ever, I don't think I could actually now adapt to a proper relationship. I'm over 30 and at that age, it's incredibly difficult to change your character.


I can't agree. My first date was at 29 and first relationship was at 32, and I've learned and grown a lot since then -- not by some sort of intensive active effort of trying, but because experiences inevitably change you no matter your age.


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

Nope, I'm pretty burned out unless we're talking about someone worth it.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Haha....that would be great 
No, seriously. For the moment, i'm happy of being single. I have some new energy that i'd like to invest in a novel. So, having a girlfriend, would absolutely be a "no-no" for now (I either invest my time and energies on a girl, or on a project. I can't do both very well, for now). But, who knows.
Life's always full of surprises, and you never know what card will be dealt next. I take my own life as it comes at me, now.
What goes around, really goes around


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

It's soo complicated to have a girlfriend, this is one thing i will never understand.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

when i get a gf, we're fking to hillbilly deathmetal screamo at 3 in the morning. 

There's death in death metal because men are murdering dat pusssy.


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

Yeah. But some call it sex doll


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

Are you mocking me?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

I finally went to see her after 3 mos of talking. I never took that long to meet off online dating but what can I say, anxiety is a B! It was so great to be with her(over these 3 mos we are pretty much, very, very into one another. And that's an understatement), so great to hold her, kiss her, her soft smooth skin, look at very beautiful face...most beautiful woman in the world. Is she is my next gf? Yeah! More than that! Of course there's a shred of a doubt, I mean history.... and mine has not been the best. It happens...Not to mention I'm one anxious ****! With that being said, this is her! Woman of my dreams! And dreams do come true.

Oh and if anyone read my post on that thread about weird things you like(something like that, forgot what it was called), one of those weird things is cheeks. She definitely has them. And i definitely didn't forget to pull on them one time lol.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I voted yes in this poll, lol what the firetruck was I thinking?!

I think it was after that day I did that one thing at that one thing hanging out with that one person, so I must have been in a good mood that day. 

I can't waiiiiiitttttttt.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

An interesting question. I haven't thought about it before, but no. I have to meet someone "cool", we'd have to both be available, and there must be a reason to commit. Not to be negative, but those odds are somewhat against me (most of us, really). I mean, it's probably for the best as far as I can see, though. It would be nice to at least interact with women a bit more this year, though. And in that regard, I guess it's really just up to me...

I probably wont, though lol.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

i might date, but i'm not gonna get my hopes up for a gf


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*...*

You and I both know the answer to that question.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

Only time will tell. Life can change so much in a short time.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

Paul said:


> I can't agree. My first date was at 29 and first relationship was at 32, and I've learned and grown a lot since then -- not by some sort of intensive active effort of trying, but because experiences inevitably change you no matter your age.


That's okay - you can disagree if you wish! What I say is only my opinion. I'm pretty much set in my ways now. I simply can't see a way out of my plight because of the way dateless people and older virgins are unfairly stigmatised for something that they've tried to change for many years - but are always ignored because of the stigmas that they place on people like me. Therefore it would probably be for the better for me to remain single (I have no other choice anyway) as I know in the back of my mind I would be seeking, date I say this - some sort of revenge for having spent 15 years sat on the sidelines. It's not a good mindset to have and I accept that. However, this is what being completely ignored right from day one eventually does to you.

Again though, it seems single people are classed as 'behind' or 'immature' simply because they haven't had a relationship. This is another stigma I find being increasingly placed upon me - especially as I entered my later twenties. With the greatest of respect, I've learnt a lot as a single person also&#8230; This is why I shy away from people as I know I'm immediately judged as some sort of child, rather than an equal adult :?. There's nothing different to me than any other person. We've simply gone down different paths. I don't look upon married or coupled people and think they're better than me. However, it never works like that the other way around. Again, this is where the problem lies - harsh social standards and expectations.

Sadly my experiences never change because I'm clearly not allowed any new ones&#8230;! Why? Again, the stigmas placed upon me by those who consider themselves superior as they've been able to go down a path that's always been a dead-end to me.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'll get a girlfriend this year if the Blues win the championship this year. And I don't even watch hockey.

Come on Blues, do it for me!


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm literally more likely to spontaneously combust because at least theoretically, it could happen to anyone regardless of personality.


----------



## duganrm (Apr 8, 2016)

My wife wouldn't approve of me having a girlfriend so that is probably a no. She would approve of a boyfriend but that isn't going to happen.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I don't really even want one that much anymore. My fiancee was 10/10 and everything I wanted but she died. The thought of starting over and dating somebody I don't want to be with makes me sad. I watched 'Idiocracy' tonight and I swear the movie is a documentary, it seems like anybody who isn't greedy, stupid, or narcissistic isn't going to succeed in today's immediate results-driven world. There is no place for the philosophers, artists, or silent watchers who don't want to be the main actor of every play, all the time.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

absolutely. im too cute for my own good tbh.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> I don't really even want one that much anymore. My fiancee was 10/10 and everything I wanted but she died.


Aw **** man, that's awful, really sorry to hear that


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

llllllllllllooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Due to a combination of opportunity and a general lack of interest in romantic relationships, exactly a 0% chance.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I did manage to get a boyfriend this year even though I was planning to stay single for a while. He became interested in me because he sensed that I'm ****ed up. So I actually got a boyfriend by being depressed and anxious around people. I also did have to do some socialising to get to know him and act interested, though. I managed to do some real good conversations. ^y^ I'm getting better at talking to people I don't know well. I also asked him to add me on Steam so we could hang out more and asked him to hang out and talk to me after work and then asked hang out with me at mine even though I was scared he wouldn't want to.  Whoa, now that I type it I actually did a lot of the initiating of our friendship. It was scary talking to him and there was quite a bit of awkwardness on my end. But I did it!

He isn't talking to me at the moment, though. It's been a week and a half since he stopped talking to me, and I've only sent one upset message to him. I'm okay with this. He's told me that he needs time alone before. I like how casual our relationship is in some ways. I also need a lot of time to myself or to spend with friends or I'll get messed up. I'm just focusing on gardening, my cat, and my computer. I don't feel that I need a partner anymore. I can be happy socially as long as I have some interaction and friendliness from people, and that makes me so grateful. I really miss him, though.

I don't think I'll get a girlfriend this year, but I'll try.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fruitcake said:


> I did manage to get a boyfriend this year even though I was planning to stay single for a while. He became interested in me because he sensed that I'm ****ed up. So I actually got a boyfriend by being depressed and anxious around people. I also did have to do some socialising to get to know him and act interested, though. I managed to do some real good conversations. ^y^ I'm getting better at talking to people I don't know well. I also asked him to add me on Steam so we could hang out more and asked him to hang out and talk to me after work and then asked hang out with me at mine even though I was scared he wouldn't want to.  Whoa, now that I type it I actually did a lot of the initiating of our friendship. It was scary talking to him and there was quite a bit of awkwardness on my end. But I did it!
> 
> He isn't talking to me at the moment, though. It's been a week and a half since he stopped talking to me, and I've only sent one upset message to him. I'm okay with this. He's told me that he needs time alone before. I like how casual our relationship is in some ways. I also need a lot of time to myself or to spend with friends or I'll get messed up. I'm just focusing on gardening, my cat, and my computer. I don't feel that I need a partner anymore. I can be happy socially as long as I have some interaction and friendliness from people, and that makes me so grateful. I really miss him, though.
> 
> I don't think I'll get a girlfriend this year, but I'll try.


That last sentence made your good post turn into a great post. :grin2:


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

SilentLyric said:


> absolutely. im too cute for my own good tbh.


ditto.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

I don't want one this year.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Maybe i'll get lucky and catch a woman while playing Pokemon go.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm dating, so who knows.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yer Blues said:


> *I'm dating*, so who knows.


Hey, that's fantastic - hope it all goes well mate.

Personally I think I need a rest.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

don said:


> Hey, that's fantastic - hope it all goes well mate.
> 
> Personally I think I need a rest.


Thanks Don. 

Uh, not sure what I am doing, and I don't know how go beyond the date stage? I've been on three dates with one woman and we plan on seeing the new Star Trek film.

Help!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Fruitcake said:


> I did manage to get a boyfriend this year even though I was planning to stay single for a while. He became interested in me because he sensed that I'm ****ed up. So I actually got a boyfriend by being depressed and anxious around people. I also did have to do some socialising to get to know him and act interested, though. I managed to do some real good conversations. ^y^ I'm getting better at talking to people I don't know well. I also asked him to add me on Steam so we could hang out more and asked him to hang out and talk to me after work and then asked hang out with me at mine even though I was scared he wouldn't want to.  Whoa, now that I type it I actually did a lot of the initiating of our friendship. It was scary talking to him and there was quite a bit of awkwardness on my end. But I did it!
> 
> He isn't talking to me at the moment, though. It's been a week and a half since he stopped talking to me, and I've only sent one upset message to him. I'm okay with this. He's told me that he needs time alone before. I like how casual our relationship is in some ways. I also need a lot of time to myself or to spend with friends or I'll get messed up. I'm just focusing on gardening, my cat, and my computer. I don't feel that I need a partner anymore. I can be happy socially as long as I have some interaction and friendliness from people, and that makes me so grateful. I really miss him, though.
> 
> I don't think I'll get a girlfriend this year, but I'll try.


Having issues and dating someone who also has issues is a b*tch, been there. It's both comforting and frustrating, it's the ultimate 'give and take', she and I were drawn to each other because neither of us could hide our problems and seem "perfect" like other people seem to be able to do, but for us that 'honeymoon' phase passed and we realized that putting up with each others severe problems was starting to overshadow the comfort of understanding that neither of us were "normal". I had a hard time dealing with her histrionic nature as well as her complete lack of filter between mind and mouth, and she had a hard time dealing with my inability to consistently behave like an extrovert.

Anyway, hopefully you have a good rest of 2016, you're a cool chick and I'd say you deserve a cool guy or girl.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yer Blues said:


> Thanks Don.
> 
> Uh, *not sure what I am doing*, and I don't know how go beyond the date stage? I've been on three dates with one woman and we plan on seeing the new Star Trek film.
> 
> Help!


That's okay mate - I never know what I'm doing either. It gets me into quite a bit of trouble actually. But I have quite a good time sometimes in the process. 

So, what's the situation with this lady? When you say you've been on a few dates - have you guys "done" anything else? As in touched each other? (don't quite know how to word that, sorry)

Edit: and yeah, that new Star Trek film looks pretty good.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

don said:


> That's okay mate - I never know what I'm doing either. It gets me into quite a bit of trouble actually. But I have quite a good time sometimes in the process.


Lol, good to know I'm not alone. 



don said:


> So, what's the situation with this lady? When you say you've been on a few dates - have you guys "done" anything else? As in touched each other? (don't quite know how to word that, sorry)


You mean groped? 

She initiated necking a few times which was unexpected. Yes, we have initiated groping. Geez, I sound like Spock describing a date.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yer Blues said:


> Lol, good to know I'm not alone.
> 
> *You mean groped?*
> 
> She initiated necking a few times which was unexpected. Yes, we have initiated groping. Geez, I sound like Spock describing a date.


Getting right down to it I actually meant have you slept with her yet?


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

don said:


> Getting right down to it I actually meant have you slept with her yet?


No. She has kids (although one is an adult and staying with her right now), so I think she's being careful which I understand. I could be creep for all she knows.

Obviously I'm not a creep, I'm just a bit odd. 

Edit: And I can't bring her back to my place as I have roommates and very little privacy. So a tent it is, lol.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yer Blues said:


> Lol, good to know I'm not alone.
> 
> You mean groped?
> 
> She initiated *necking* a few times which was unexpected. Yes, we have initiated groping. Geez, I sound like Spock describing a date.


That's actually a word you never see anymore - I wonder if the young people on here have ever heard it.

Maybe she can just come over to your place mate? Or go to a hotel?

The lady I was involved with recently up in Jakarta has a daughter of 17. We used to just go to my hotel.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

don said:


> That's actually a word you never see anymore - I wonder if the young people on here have ever heard it.
> 
> Maybe she can just come over to your place mate? Or go to a hotel?
> 
> The lady I was involved with recently up in Jakarta has a daughter of 17. We used to just go to my hotel.


Her oldest is twenty three I think? The youngest is twelve.

That's a good idea. We could do a little role playing. I could be James Bond hiding out watching for bad guys. She could be bad spy trying to seduce me with waffles.

Thanks Don, I'm going to mention the waffles to her.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

don said:


> That's actually a word you never see anymore - I wonder if the young people on here have ever heard it


I missed this. Still used here I think? I'm not very hip anymore.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yer Blues said:


> Her oldest is twenty three I think? The youngest is twelve.
> 
> That's a good idea. We could do a little role playing. I could be James Bond hiding out watching for bad guys. She could be bad spy trying to seduce me with waffles.
> 
> Thanks Don, *I'm going to mention the waffles to her.*


:lol

I'd go with the hotel personally - I love good hotels. It sort of makes things exciting and women love to be spoilt. (well, so do I actually)


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yer Blues said:


> I missed this. Still used here I think? I'm not very hip anymore.


They probably call it making out or something. I get all those confused.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

not just 2016, i will never have one.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

don said:


> :lol


Lol, yeah, got to quit thinking with my stomach. 



don said:


> I'd go with the hotel personally - I love good hotels. It sort of makes things exciting and women love to be spoilt. (well, so do I actually)


I'm going to suggest it as it's a great idea.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yer Blues said:


> Lol, yeah, got to quit thinking with my stomach.
> 
> *I'm going to suggest it as it's a great idea*.


That's great mate - hope you both have fun.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

don said:


> That's great mate - hope you both have fun.


Thanks Don. Thanks for the idea as well.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Age 17 - 25*

If no partner, all over, out. Finished?
Exactly same as jobs.

Everyone must be perfect from birth, forever.

A car with 60k miles on clock or 5 years old, nobody wants it. Can't sell it.

I had 9 girlfriends from age 17 to 25. No girlfriend today? No chance.
Whatever we are capable of, what we like and have in common, if not currently up & running right now... nothing ever. One moment out-of-action, overlooked permanently.

31 wonderful jobs from 1998 to 2013. No job in 2014 - life gone. Backs turned.
No compromise in this world. Elite only. Determination or different types of confidence gets me nowhere. My confidence is mostly in fury, based on disappointment. I never dismiss anyone. I get dismissed.

I compromise on infinite dimensions. Age of any person, machine, animal. Time is the grandfather. Experience is valuable, however long ago that was...
knowledge. Girlfriend 10 years older? √

Am I right with this opinion?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Damn I voted yes. I should have voted no. So not this year.

But I'm confident I'll get a gf in 2017, I have faith in my therapist that in like a year I'll get rid of most of my anxiety, and this time it will be permanent with this new kind of therapy, that she promised me. Permanent results, the holy grail. As I did got rid of it the past, got to go on a few dates, but then anxiety came back.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Maybe, I went on a date on Friday, and although I was awkward as ****, and she had to start all the conversations, she booked an hotel room for Wednesday and we'll be having sex all day. Hopefully my anxiety calms down quickly this time.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

SD92 said:


> Maybe, I went on a date on Friday, and although I was awkward as ****, and she had to start all the conversations, she booked an hotel room for Wednesday and we'll be having sex all day. Hopefully my anxiety calms down quickly this time.


For real? Congrats on meeting someone and good luck with the sex.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

McFly said:


> For real? Congrats on meeting someone and good luck with the sex.


Thanks


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------

